# hot blueing help



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

I just picked up an old Colt .357 CTG. This was the model before the Trooper.
I need to find a good gun refinisher in my corner of Ohio. I live in Trumbull, not far from Youngstown, but would be more than willing to drive a ways to have this work done. The gun needs polished, some pitting removed, and re blued.
Thank you very much for any help!


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

my friend Bob Barthel at Barthel,s Gunsmithing does beautiful bluing work he does Blueing for me. he is in Canton, Ohio his number is 330-833-0014 have a nice day ! Curtis


----------

